# Navionic Karten auf Flash Karte



## Barni Lachs (7. November 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Navionic Karte auf SD. Leider hat mein neuer  Plotter Flash Kartenformat. Da ich beide Plotter gerne weiter nehmen  möcht, bräuchte ich wenn möglich nen Adapter...??? Habt ihr da  Erfahrungen was geht bzw welche Adapter kompatibel ist?

Danke euch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gruß


----------



## detlefb (7. November 2012)

*AW: Navionic Karten auf Flash Karte*

SD aud CF Adapter
http://www.amazon.de/Speicherkarten-Adapter-CompactFlash-Eye-Fi-Speicherkarte-High-Speed/dp/B0046EQOM4

Die laufen aber nicht mit jedem Plotter zusammen!
Besser vor dem Adapter Kauf checken.

Ansonsten bleibt nur der Weg zum Händler, Dackelblick aufsetzen und ihn um Tausch bitten.


----------



## Barni Lachs (8. November 2012)

*AW: Navionic Karten auf Flash Karte*

Danke erstmal Detlef,

hab nen Raymarine C70 Plotter...werd das dann mal ausprobieren. Hätte ja sein können das da schon jemand Erfahrung mit hat!?!?


----------



## detlefb (9. November 2012)

*AW: Navionic Karten auf Flash Karte*

Bist ne Pappnase:m hättest du gleich schreiben können welchen Plotter du hast. Beim C70 geht es! Evt brauchst du ein Software Update. Musst dich mal bei Raymarine durch die Seiten kämpfen.


----------



## pxrxx12 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Navionic Karten auf Flash Karte*

Raymarine bietet genau diesen Adapter an. Der funktioniert dann auch.


----------



## Barni Lachs (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Navionic Karten auf Flash Karte*

Hm....

habe nun diese gekauft gehabt...

http://www.ebay.de/itm/DELOCK-CardReader-Compact-Flash-Adapter-CF-II-zu-SD-MMC-SDHC-SDXC-/271099416392?pt=Kartenleseger%C3%A4te&hash=item3f1ec8cf48

und was soll ich sagen...geht nicht obwohl die Software 5.04 drauf ist. Weder Software noch Seekarte #d

wollte nur keine 50€ ausgeben für nen Adapter von Raymarine das find ich ganz schön überzogen...|kopfkrat

hoffe das der Plotter nicht defekt ist.


----------



## pxrxx12 (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Navionic Karten auf Flash Karte*

Die Navionics Karten sind nun einmal geschützt, damit Sie nicht unerlaubt kopiert werden können. Diesen Schutz auch auf ein anderes Kartenformat via Adapter zu übertragen, kann eigentlich nur demjenigen gelingen, der den Schutzmechanismus kennt.
Deshalb ist ein Universaladapter herausgeschmissenes Geld.


----------



## detlefb (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Navionic Karten auf Flash Karte*

stimmt leider
Note: microSD and microSDHC cards require the optional
Raymarine CF / microSD card adaptor. Only the official
Raymarine adaptor is compatible with your system.


----------



## Barni Lachs (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Navionic Karten auf Flash Karte*

hm...

nur das würde ja bedeuten, das ich erst meine Navionics-Karten von SD auf Micro-SD irgendwie tauschen muß und dann noch den Adapter kaufen muß da es ja scheinbar keinen Adapter von SD auf CompaktFlash gibt #d  

Ick will doch einfach nur meine gekauften Karten weiternutzen...wer denkt sich so nen Scheiß immer aus? Am besten zig Formate und immer muß man alles neu kaufen #q


----------



## pxrxx12 (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Navionic Karten auf Flash Karte*

Ich würde einmal versuchen den Raymarine Kundendienst in Anspruch zu nehmen.
Vielleicht haben die eine Möglichkeit, die evtl. vorhandene SD Karte ( die schon älter sein muss) auf eine Micro SD Karte mit Adapter zu tauschen. Bei Navionics sehe ich da schwarz. Was ich mit dem Navionics Kundendiest bisher erlebt habe, spottet jeder Beschreibung. Ganz anders bei Garmin.
Fazit: Man sollte einfach beim Marktführer Garmin kaufen, der Karten und Geräte aus einer Hand anbietet, dann ist vieles einfacher.
Vielleicht überlegst Du einmal, ob es sich nicht lohnt, die Raymarine Geräte mit Karten zu verkaufen und zu Garmin zu wechseln. Mir hat das sehr geholfen ( Ich hatte Raymarine A50D und vorher Geonav , beide mit Navionics Karten, nie wieder!).


----------



## pxrxx12 (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Navionic Karten auf Flash Karte*

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, werden vorhandene SD Karten auf CF Karten adaptiert und nicht umgekehrt. Der einfachste Weg wäre es gewesen, die Hotline des Geräteherstellers anzurufen, dann hätte sich das Problem schon erledigt. Ich glaube nicht, dass Verständnisprobleme hier im Forum diskutiert werden sollten, wenn die Sachlage schon längst geklärt sein müsste.


----------



## Barni Lachs (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Navionic Karten auf Flash Karte*

Habe schon angerufen bei Raymarine, die haben auch keine Idee #d 

Naja dat mit dem Wechseln kommt wohl nicht in frage denn ick ruppe nicht wieder mein ganzes Boot auseinander |bigeyes


----------

